# prewar 1930-40s Zephyr tricycle



## JKT (Jun 7, 2014)

on eBay right now.. says 1 owner, free shipping item # 261500157033


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm looking for a cool vintage tricycle for my grandson. I saw that one but its missing the head badge. I'll do a project but it must have good tires/wheels and be 100% complete. I'd even consider one of the repo sky kings if it was cheap-color/condition of paint unimportant. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 10, 2014)

How about this one...


----------

